# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Të raportojmë postimet e pahijshme ose jasht rregullave

## drini_në_TR

Një nga të drejtat që kanë *anëtarët* e _forumishqiptar.com_ është që nëse ndeshen me postime ose me një POST të ndonjë anëtari që _(1)_ *ofendon*, _(2)_ *paragjykon krahinat shqiptare, domethënë thotë rracizëm* , _(3)_ *është shkruar jashtë temës së diskutimit*, ose _(4)_ *është shkruar tërësisht si mesazh JO në gjuhën shqipe*, atëherë ju si anëtarë keni të drejtë të lajmëroni stafin e forumit tonë ndaj ndonjë postimi të tillë.

Në fakt *i lutem anëtarëve* të _forumishqiptar.com_ që të merrni edhe ju pjesë në mbarvajtjen e forumit tonë duke i ardhur në ndihmë stafit të tij. Moderimi i forumit nuk është një detyrë shumë e thjeshtë, por moderimi mund të bëhet më i lehtë për stafin nëse edhe anëtarët japin një ndihmë të lehtë aqsa të thjeshtë . Pra nëse ju shikoni postime në forum që janë si katër pikat që përmënda më lartë, ju mund të përdorni një botun në të majtë të atij posti siç tregon _figura nr.1_ mëposhtë.  

Mëpas do t'iu hapet një dritare e vogël për të shkruar një mesazh, nëse doni të shprehni diçka rreth postit që sinjalizuat. Dritaren mund ta shihni mëposhtë në _figurën nr. 2_ dhe sëfundi shtypni _"Dërgo Raportin"_ Pas raportimit atë postim që sinjalizuat do ta shqyrtojnë moderatorët e forumit ku ndodhet tema, ose supermoderatorët e forumit tonë. 

*I falemnderoj anëtarët* paraprakisht për çdo ndihmë që do japin dhe kanë dhënë duke sinjalizuar ato poste të cilat janë jasht normës së lartpërmëndur. Të gjithë  NE si anëtarë të këtij forumi mund ta bëjmë këtë Shqipëri të vogël dhe të bashkuar në internet një vënd shumë të bukur për të gjithë shqiptarët e çdo krahine dhe moshe.

Sinqerisht,
_Stafi i Forumishqiptar.com_

----------

